# Golden Girls Kennel in Colorado



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

cabenight said:


> Has anyone purchased a puppy from Golden Girls Kennel in Fort Morgan, CO? We put a deposit down on a puppy, and haven't heard from them since??? Help! Thanks, Carol


Lets hope there is a family emergency or they are out showing dogs....


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Good luck! I hope you had checked them out before paying! Sounds strange, most reputable kennels don't operate like that.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bumping up


----------



## LOVEMYGOLDS (Aug 25, 2009)

cabenight said:


> Has anyone purchased a puppy from Golden Girls Kennel in Fort Morgan, CO? We put a deposit down on a puppy, and haven't heard from them since??? Help! Thanks, Carol


Hi Carol, I also have a similiar situation with Golden Girls Kennels re my deposit being retained about the same time as you. Have you gotten a reply since your last post?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh boy, I hope everything is okay here, and they are just waiting until the pups are born to reply. . .I would be anxious too.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I moved this post to an area the more people may see it and be able to assist you.


----------



## goldparent (Aug 16, 2009)

You may want to check the other threads. I just posted something on them on another question. Good luck in your puppy search. 
Sara Parker


----------



## coloradogoldenfan (Sep 28, 2009)

Yo. If your deposits are retained, send a certified letter stating you will bring suit in small claims if you don't hear from them stat. Easy to do. Also can list in Rip-off report.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Did you get a receipt for your payment?


----------



## LOVEMYGOLDS (Aug 25, 2009)

No I didn't get a receipt for my deposit. But, I sent a check through the United States Postal Service, which they cashed. They quoted me one price then almost doubled the price at the 11th hour. States it is their policy keep any and all deposits. After I asked for my deposit back they said I changed my mind and therefore do not get my deposit back. I sent a check after they said the pup was one price, then refused to pay the higher price, and that is why they say I changed my mind.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

What pup/litter are we talking about?


----------



## LOVEMYGOLDS (Aug 25, 2009)

coloradogoldenfan said:


> Yo. If your deposits are retained, send a certified letter stating you will bring suit in small claims if you don't hear from them stat. Easy to do. Also can list in Rip-off report.


 I must first research Colorado small claims court. Do you know of anyone who has filed a claim there against the Golden girls Kenels? Have you heard any adverse rip off reports being fruadulent?


----------



## LOVEMYGOLDS (Aug 25, 2009)

*Receipt for payment*

My cancelled check was all I got from them. I would like to know case law for this issue and if there is any case precedence re returning of deposits.


----------

